# Well, There Goes Tesla



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Everyone's losing their minds over this rush to be first to market with bot cars.

A lot of things are gonna go seriously sideways and that's gonna kill car companies and the AV future.

Hubris. Not a good thing.

https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-takes-direct-aim-uber-lyft-with-robotaxi-plan-2019-4


----------



## XUBERANT (Sep 18, 2018)

its going to wait in the drive thru in south central ?


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

“Robotaxi.” At least the word “taxi” is in it.

That gives me hope.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Tank_Driver said:


> "Robotaxi." At least the word "taxi" is in it.
> 
> That gives me hope.


Not me:


----------



## Jprime (Mar 21, 2016)

Cost riders $.18 a mile and owners are going to make $30,000 a year, those numbers don't add up Mr. Musty ?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Jprime said:


> Cost riders $.18 a mile and owners are going to make $30,000 a year, those numbers don't add up Mr. Musty ?


I think that was a typo, $0.18 is the cost per mile. They should be charging rider $1.6 something in order to bring the owner $0.65 profit per mile with 50% dead miles, see my other thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...ng-when-he-came-up-with-those-numbers.323177/


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Only use a Tesla RoboTaxi or spaceship if Musk is sitting next to you. Cray-cray really doesn’t care who dies during the “fine tuning period”, but it won’t be him.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Currently there isn't even one fully autonomous car on the road (not including those in a test mode) and none is successfully tested yet and ready for mass production. And he wants to launch 1 million by next year? Too many plans Mr. Musk. Stop smoking too much weed and focus on rockets!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

XUBERANT said:


> its going to wait in the drive thru in south central ?


Where is this place of which you speak?


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

He will be lucky if Tesla is even in business a year from now.


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN (Mar 24, 2019)

Jprime said:


> Cost riders $.18 a mile and owners are going to make $30,000 a year, those numbers don't add up Mr. Musty ?


150,000 miles per year of course

How many sets of tires and brakes will it go through per year?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

*For Tesla owners, there's significant money to be made as well, Musk said. A single robo-taxi could provide about $30,000 worth of profits per year and more than a couple hundred thousand dollars over the lifespan of the vehicle, he said. *

Sounds more like an advertisement for his Tesla than anything. I mean who wouldn't wanna own a car that pays for itself after two years. What a deal!!

He should be more worried about this https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/0...y-this-model-s-burst-into-flames-in-shanghai/


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN (Mar 24, 2019)

Elon is just starting a dumpster fire to draw attention away from the earnings reports due out soon

They are selling less cars than the year before and thats not a good sign for them

From what I have read the quality is really lacking in the Model 3. Its on par with a Kia or Hyandai in the 1980s.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If there was so much money to be made Tesla would be running the Tesla Taxi themselves.

Tesla's biggest problem is other auto manufactures are catching up to Tesla and will soon surpass them and China is in the electric vehicle business now as well and can eat everyone's lunch.


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

1 million robo taxi my ass. They can’t even control one car, leave aside a fleet of million cars. But wealthy stupids are plenty a galore in this country. Next year will come, he’ll come up with some other bs.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

MOJAVE MADMAN said:


> Elon is just starting a dumpster fire to draw attention away from the earnings reports due out soon
> 
> They are selling less cars than the year before and thats not a good sign for them
> 
> From what I have read the quality is really lacking in the Model 3. Its on par with a Kia or Hyandai in the 1980s.


That is good for earnings. The more they sell, the more they lose. Just like Uber and Lyft. Amazing economy we have, right?


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

It won’t take much for owners to be over this after they have their cars coming back smelling like puke and cheap food.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

MOJAVE MADMAN said:


> Elon is just starting a dumpster fire to draw attention away from the earnings reports due out soon
> 
> They are selling less cars than the year before and thats not a good sign for them
> 
> From what I have read the quality is really lacking in the Model 3. Its on par with a Kia or Hyandai in the 1980s.


Only time will tell for sure but there are about 7 here where I work as well as a few S and one X here. So far everyone loves the cars and have had only minor problems if any. Small sample size but the only one I can believe since I asked the questions myself :laugh::wink:


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Part of what makes Tesla special is that so few have them that current owners end up thinking they are special for owning one and tend to overlook flaws that would be called out in other brands.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

I hope Musk is just driving a hype train because if he's being serious he's losing touch:

https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/24/18512580/elon-musk-tesla-driverless-cars-lidar-simulation-waymo


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Carbuncle said:


> Everyone's losing their minds over this rush to be first to market with bot cars.
> 
> A lot of things are gonna go seriously sideways and that's gonna kill car companies and the AV future.
> 
> ...


Tesla, was the first they are in the race. They won it. first self driving car in 2012 still not another car company today has a car in 2020 as advanced as the 2012 Tesla was. 8 years later and no one is even close. I just bought my P100D a while back. I never put my hands on the wheel or pedals ever. I sleep on the 405 all the time. Don't care about traffic anymore.


----------

